# Win a Brompton!



## threebikesmcginty (8 Sep 2015)

Competition on their website. I'm only letting you lot know as I never win anything so it's not really diluting my frankly p*ss-poor chances. Apparently it's already been running for a while, few weeks left, winner a week.

http://www.brompton.com/News/Posts/2015/Build-And-Win

If you win from this link you owe me £50 or I'll punch you in the face.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (8 Sep 2015)

Cheers, it'd be rude not to wouldn't it.

Thats a fantasy £1600 I'll never see again


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I've entered this three times and not won
> 
> I'm guessing I'd be better spending my time earning an honest crust and then buying a brommie



As it's you, rocky, you owe me £150 already then.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> My butler is on his way round in the Roller with crisp £20 notes



He better be a tenner over then.


----------



## palinurus (8 Sep 2015)

I'm going to win. I'm a jammy bastard, watch this thread.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Sep 2015)

palinurus said:


> I'm going to win. I'm a jammy bastard, watch this thread.



You can't be that jammy, you live in Watford...


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Competition on their website. I'm only letting you lot know as I never win anything so it's not really diluting my frankly p*ss-poor chances. Apparently it's already been running for a while, few weeks left, winner a week.
> 
> http://www.brompton.com/News/Posts/2015/Build-And-Win
> 
> If you win from this link you owe me £50 or I'll punch you in the face.


What are you doing looking at Bromptons ....?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Sep 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> What are you doing looking at Bromptons ....?



Nothing unless we finally get a C2W scheme.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nothing unless we finally get a C2W scheme.


Just daydreaming then .... it'll only lead to frustration .... Tell you what, come on the Oxford to London night ride on the 18th and you can see loads of Bromptons!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Sep 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Just daydreaming then .... it'll only lead to frustration .... Tell you what, come on the Oxford to London night ride on the 18th and you can see loads of Bromptons!



I'm getting one, I'm just hanging on in case our lot see sense and I can get a half-price one. 
Sorry can't do the 18th, I'm in Warrington, I know how to live....


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm getting one, I'm just hanging on in case our lot see sense and I can get a half-price one.
> Sorry can't do the 18th, I'm in Warrington, I know how to live....


Warrington? .... Good luck!
We have just started cycle to work scheme, I nearly went for a Titanium 2 speed this year, but then thought that I might still like some sex with Mrs FF for the rest of 2015 so I might look at 2016 for another Brompton on the scheme. Horribly addictive ....


----------



## annedonnelly (8 Sep 2015)

If you could fancy a second hand one Sustrans NE are selling off their staff ones on Ebay 

It's collection only but I could be persuaded to collect it if someone from CC buys it


----------



## ClichéGuevara (22 Sep 2015)

They seem slow in letting me know I've won. I'm worried I end up with three if I enter it each week.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (22 Sep 2015)

ClichéGuevara said:


> They seem slow in letting me know I've won. I'm worried I end up with three if I enter it each week.


yeah me too. it must just be a minor oversight on their part


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Sep 2015)

I'm still waiting, I've entered the comp again, 2 Bromptons shall be mine now!


----------



## Drago (23 Sep 2015)

I've won all 10 bikes. No point in you fellers entering.


----------



## jefmcg (24 Sep 2015)

So I built my bike, 6 speeds, SON dynomo hub, ortlieb bag and transport bag. Comes to a grand total of £335. Either something is broken, or I've already won and that's my delivery charge.


----------



## CaptainWheezy (24 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> So I built my bike, 6 speeds, SON dynomo hub, ortlieb bag and transport bag. Comes to a grand total of £335. Either something is broken, or I've already won and that's my delivery charge.



I think the site is broken. Its been saying "Pricing temporarily unavailable" for me for a couple of weeks now which is really annoying since I'm wanting to spec up a bike for my wife. Can't even find an email address on their website to contact them to find out when or if it will be fixed, pretty poor really.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Sep 2015)

I had a go, clonky website as noted above, but it said my entry has been accepted.

Forgot the Brooks saddle.

Never mind, I suppose in the circumstances it wouldn't hurt me to pay for that.


----------



## jefmcg (24 Sep 2015)

CaptainWheezy said:


> I think the site is broken. Its been saying "Pricing temporarily unavailable" for me for a couple of weeks now which is really annoying since I'm wanting to spec up a bike for my wife. Can't even find an email address on their website to contact them to find out when or if it will be fixed, pretty poor really.


I get the impression if you go to a registered brompton dealer with your build number, they can tell you the price. Of course, it doesn't help decide between options if you can't get different prices, but it's a start.


----------



## theclaud (24 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Competition on their website. I'm only letting you lot know as I never win anything so it's not really diluting my frankly p*ss-poor chances. Apparently it's already been running for a while, few weeks left, winner a week.
> 
> http://www.brompton.com/News/Posts/2015/Build-And-Win
> *
> If you win from this link you owe me £50 or I'll punch you in the face*.



I'll be withholding this for your own good. You'll only spend it on beer.


----------



## jefmcg (24 Sep 2015)

theclaud said:


> You'll only spend it on beer.


Either that, or he'll waste it.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2016)

I just spotted another Brompton competition but get your entries in ASAP because it finishes at 23:59, Friday 19th August, 2016. 

It says the 18th on the competition page, but the terms and conditions say that the competition closes tomorrow night (Friday).

Competition link. 

Good luck!


----------



## jefmcg (19 Aug 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I just spotted another Brompton competition but get your entries in ASAP because it finishes at 23:59, Friday 19th August, 2016.
> 
> It says the 18th on the competition page, but the terms and conditions say that the competition closes tomorrow night (Friday).
> 
> ...


Looks like it did close yesterday.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Aug 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Looks like it did close yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 140336


Ha - so the main page was right but the terms and conditions were wrong! (I checked it at about 23:30 yesterday so the page was still available then.)

I'll check again later to see if the page comes back, but I doubt that it will.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2017)

*Here's another Brompton competition* - HURRY - closes on the 13th Jan 2017.


----------



## jefmcg (11 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> *Here's another Brompton competition* - HURRY - closes on the 13th Jan 2017.


Thanks.

Just to save people a click, it's worth mentioning it's a photo competition, and it seems to win your photo had better feature a Brompton. 

Also, it contains a spelling error I have never seen before. I've often seen "your" when they meant "you're", but until now, I've never seen it the other way. Also, it's apparently been there since November without getting fixed.


> Show us what you're city has to offer


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Just to save people a click, it's worth mentioning it's a photo competition, and it seems to win your photo had better feature a Brompton.
> 
> Also, it contains a spelling error I have never seen before. I've often seen "your" when they meant "you're", but until now, I've never seen it the other way. Also, it's apparently been there since November without getting fixed.


I much prefer competitions like that, with a real element of skill. I have won about £5,000 worth of prizes in them over the years, compared with only about £200 worth in simple prize draw competitions.

It's a fair comment though with such short notice to come up with an interesting photograph.

I wondered about the Brompton angle too! It would be a bit unfair to insist that a Brompton be featured, especially since most people trying to win one are probably doing it because they do NOT own one! Normally, competition terms and conditions are displayed but I didn't spot any for this one.


----------

